# Size of harness for a pygmy



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Could someone till me what size of harness leash to use on a 2 to 3 month old pygmy goat. I have a friend getting married on Friday and her dowry to the groom will be two pygmy goats. Thought the harness would come in handy on the wedding day. The goats will only be their a hour at most. Thank you, Shelly


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I used the small sized adjustable dog harness on a few of mine for awhile...til they figured out how to back out of them!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

if you have a petsmart near you take them in there and try out harnesses on them


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

That would be a hoot to see! Free entertainment in the collar/harness/leash aisle!


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually my DD works at petsmart in the grooming department. I've been try to get her to take them in for a bath and blow dry on wedding day, but she said they only allow dogs and cats. Do you think it would reflect badly on her for if mom and sister where chasing goats thought the story. :wink: Now I need to decide how to decorate the harnesses. A bow, flowers, bing or a mixture. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have brought my kid goats in before -- no one minded


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Ha ha When I worked at PetSmart this lady brought in her Mini horses. Talk about a mess! I handed her the trash bag. :slapfloor:


----------

